# SW Ohio Fishing Meet Ups!



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I started this thread so anyone of any skill level could meet up with other anglers and fish. This will be a good thread for newbies who are looking for fellow anglers to teach them a thing or two and share a trip. Or for anglers of any skill level to share a fishing trip and meet new people. Just state where you will be fishing and when. Maybe decide on a meet up spot then fish. 

This thread is only for meet ups in South Western Ohio. Anyone looking for a trip or wanting to share a trip please comment here.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll start. I'm fishing Wednesday morning and all day Sunday. Thinking the EF spillway or the LMR. Hit me up if Anyone wants to tag along. My fishing prediction app on my iPhone says Sunday March 30th is going to be a great fishing day. Let's go bust em

I'm also down to fish Saturday morning before I work at 4pm


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Saturday and Sunday. GMR Dayton area. Always room for one more.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

A buddy and I will be fishing the EFLMR spillway tomorrow (Wednesday) morning around 9am. Will be out there for a few hours.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Im thinking on a quick outing to lmr under the 22/3 bridge canoe access park. Nice spot on sat afternoon heat of the day. Toss some jigs and spinners.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok I guess this thread didn't pick up the way I thought it would. I just always see people trying to find fishing buddies and thought this would be a good place to find people instead of littering SW forums all the time with topics. I'm on this site everyday so I am just trying to help. O well

I changed my plans this Sunday due to some financial issues. (Boats are money Hoggs) so I decided to fish around Fayetteville tomorrow. Gonna hit ponds and maybe the LMR. Hit me up if your that way.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

TurtleJugger said:


> Ok I guess this thread didn't pick up the way I thought it would. I just always see people trying to find fishing buddies and thought this would be a good place to find people instead of littering SW forums all the time with topics. I'm on this site everyday so I am just trying to help. O well
> 
> I changed my plans this Sunday due to some financial issues. (Boats are money Hoggs) so I decided to fish around Fayetteville tomorrow. Gonna hit ponds and maybe the LMR. Hit me up if your that way.


Still early bro. Give the weather a chance and people will start posting like mad.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

TurtleJugger said:


> Ok I guess this thread didn't pick up the way I thought it would. I just always see people trying to find fishing buddies and thought this would be a good place to find people instead of littering SW forums all the time with topics. I'm on this site everyday so I am just trying to help. O well
> 
> I changed my plans this Sunday due to some financial issues. (Boats are money Hoggs) so I decided to fish around Fayetteville tomorrow. Gonna hit ponds and maybe the LMR. Hit me up if your that way.


Nothing wrong with this TJ, some might be reluctant to share their favorite spots, give it time.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm all booked up this weekend, but work might be slowing down enough for one or two days on the water next weekend. This forum is full of information, and highly addictive on rainy days. If I'm lazy and cheap I may try Sharon Lake, otherwise I'm up for whatever sounds good.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

my furthest reach (ever) is at most 1.5 hrs.
that translates out to nearly 150 miles round trip.
I have a six cylinder that gets around 320 miles to a tank.
These days, that's 75 dollars a fill up.
my math puts that nearing 40$ per outing.
That's only 1.5 hrs out.

TJ, it's your thread. You put out a considerate invite. If others want, they can start their own thread. The SW region is pretty decent sized. Hell, Ive been told it reaches almost to Jackson which is only @ 30 minutes from Athens!

Personally, I don't have the cash to drive as far out as Jackson to fish and that is in our region. We have some pretty great waters right here in the SW.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

co-angler said:


> my furthest reach (ever) is at most 1.5 hrs.
> that translates out to nearly 150 miles round trip.
> I have a six cylinder that gets around 320 miles to a tank.
> These days, that's 75 dollars a fill up.
> ...


Well said. Me too gas is very expensive. My only intention was to make new friends and for others to do the same.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Turtlejugger..you're meet up idea is great...I'm meeting kennyjames next week so he can show me the ropes of fishing Cowan lake...I'd be glad to meet up with a couple guys afterward...


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

9Left said:


> Turtlejugger..you're meet up idea is great...I'm meeting kennyjames next week so he can show me the ropes of fishing Cowan lake...I'd be glad to meet up with a couple guys afterward...


Awesome. Let me know when and where and I'll go if I'm not working.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry TJ I didnt mean to get you into a war with people. I thought it was a good ideal and I second your post about starting it. I didnt think it would start WW3. 

Now maybe I should go start one for just kayaker from this area and see what kind of post i can generate. I would be excluding all bank fishermen and northern counties.

LOL what a joke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

........cant Dance.......too wet to Plow........


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes Sir I am heading out tomorrow before the sun comes up. I am putting the kayak in Aberdeen and I am going to paddle up to three mile creek. Anyone that has a yak is welcome to join me. If you dont come down to the bank and say hi to the fat guy in the tan yak. I will come up on the bank for a while.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been looking at yaks. Maybe I'll yak with ya sometime soon lol


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

By all means get one Tj you wont be sorry you did and I sure could use some company. I forgot to say that it at the aberdeen boat ramp or fairy dock. Right off of market street.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

You think 3mile will be fishable?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

BigFoot158 said:


> By all means get one Tj you wont be sorry you did and I sure could use some company. I forgot to say that it at the aberdeen boat ramp or fairy dock. Right off of market street.


Yeah been looking into them. I'm a big guy so I'll need a bigger kayak. Lol


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

A couple of us will be meeting up at possum creek metro park at 9am. Everyone is welcome. I'll be wearing a green or grey sweatshirt.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

TurtleJugger, you ever fish Lake Shawn? Appears to be a paylake of some sort. Apparently they stock Hybrids and a lot of other gamefish.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Lake Shawn is in Jacobsburg, OH. Not really in SW Ohio's backyard.

http://lakeshawn.com/home.htm


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

jmpmstr1998 said:


> You think 3mile will be fishable?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeppers I do.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey do you fish for Carp RedJada


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> TurtleJugger, you ever fish Lake Shawn? Appears to be a paylake of some sort. Apparently they stock Hybrids and a lot of other gamefish.


Nope I don't really go to paylakes. 

Wow IEEE ! This thread is hot now haha


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

TurtleJugger said:


> Nope I don't really go to paylakes.


Me either, but someone here does.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> Me either, but someone here does.


Real anglers don't. Anyone can catch fish in a barrel.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

deltaoscar said:


> Lake Shawn is in Jacobsburg, OH. Not really in SW Ohio's backyard.
> 
> http://lakeshawn.com/home.htm


That's clear on the other side of the state!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Pay lakes serve only two proper purposes. 1, If you want an easy way to introduce a YOUNG angler to the sport, skunks are your worst enemy and pay lakes will produce for ANY KID! 2, there are super great for getting stupid drunk and blaring horrible karoke at 3am. Just my opinion.

Always a fire starter in the group! TJ, don't worry bout them guys, they go away eventually. Awesome idea, and even though we don't have a mini ocean, SW Ohio has plenty of fishable waters so we DON'T have to drive half way across state.

Btw about what we spoke about earlier, haven't been to the spot this year yet so haven't seen anything. Its produced best for me right at post spawn in the past but I want to try the prespawn this year more. Hopefully a few more weeks will bring the water temps I'm looking for and we can get some turtles and cats. Either way, I'll let you know more as I do. Tight lines bud.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Cat Mangler said:


> Pay lakes serve only two proper purposes. 1, If you want an easy way to introduce a YOUNG angler to the sport, skunks are your worst enemy and pay lakes will produce for ANY KID! 2, there are super great for getting stupid drunk and blaring horrible karoke at 3am. Just my opinion.
> 
> Always a fire starter in the group! TJ, don't worry bout them guys, they go away eventually. Awesome idea, and even though we don't have a mini ocean, SW Ohio has plenty of fishable waters so we DON'T have to drive half way across state.
> 
> Btw about what we spoke about earlier, haven't been to the spot this year yet so haven't seen anything. Its produced best for me right at post spawn in the past but I want to try the prespawn this year more. Hopefully a few more weeks will bring the water temps I'm looking for and we can get some turtles and cats. Either way, I'll let you know more as I do. Tight lines bud.


Hell yea! Look forward to it


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

Hay 9left do you stay around the dayton area for the most part? Im out of Fairborn gonna try the rivers some this season.never really fished them before


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

This thread has been pruned. Please keep on topic, and know posts that appear to be for the sole purpose of stirring the pot are prohibited.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

SConner said:


> This thread has been pruned. Please keep on topic, and know posts that appear to be for the sole purpose of stirring the pot are prohibited.


Thanks SConnner. I was hoping someone with authority would take notice.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bass Pro is having one of their Rewards Night/sales in 2 weeks on Friday, April 11th. I think they are raffling off gift cards every 15min and a grand prize rod/reel setup. It might be a safe place to have a meet & greet. I think I met about 10 new OGF friends at the last one.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Good idea for a thread, I'm glad it was pruned and saved. Would make a nice sticky in each of the regions. I'm sure as the weather warms up and the river levels come down there will be more opportunity for meet-ups. I have to work Friday evenings otherwise I would do the Bass Pro thing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TXflatsfishin said:


> Hay 9left do you stay around the dayton area for the most part? Im out of Fairborn gonna try the rivers some this season.never really fished them before


...pm sent TX


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Bass Pro is having one of their Rewards Night/sales in 2 weeks on Friday, April 11th. I think they are raffling off gift cards every 15min and a grand prize rod/reel setup. It might be a safe place to have a meet & greet. I think I met about 10 new OGF friends at the last one.


I second this motion. Plus, I can spend a lot of money that I don't have on things that I don't need.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

715pm Monday gmr ne one


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Matulemj said:


> I second this motion. Plus, I can spend a lot of money that I don't have on things that I don't need.


What time does it start?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Turtlejugger,good idea. Working out nicely.Now that the weather is getting better, time to do some fishing, but like you ,still got a boat to put together but we'll still have to meet up again.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Stampede said:


> Turtlejugger,good idea. Working out nicely.Now that the weather is getting better, time to do some fishing, but like you ,still got a boat to put together but we'll still have to meet up again.


Yeah I'm down. Boats are a lot of work lol. I spend every extra dime I've got on it but it's getting closer to done. Yea I can fish all day weds and Sundays. Planning some days off when the weather gets better and I'm also going to the AEP recreation lands the first week of May.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

I an taking off wed through monday this week getting trailer tagged up. Then registering the jon, and starting the 7.5 evinrude probably at ceasars creek. Its the closet lake i can use it on. Running to Louiseville Cabelas fri to get a guide tent half off. After I wring this boat out Im down for some fishing. Trolling for musky even lol.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Think I'm gonna fish somewhere tomorrow.(Wednesday)Haven't decided yet but I'd like to stay in Clermont or Brown county. Anyone wanna meet up and fish somewhere?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Meeting turtlejugger over at eastfork this sunday .Anyone else interested? I think a little bank fishing is a good way to meet up get to do some chattin and fishing.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Where ya wanna meet up? I don't know that side of Eastfork. Also I'm gonna try for trout at Stonelick lake Saturday morning.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

My weekend just started, ready to fish theese muddy waters. Crappie or cat sound good, but I'll take what comes . Located in Norwood.


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

TurtleJugger said:


> Real anglers don't. Anyone can catch fish in a barrel.


thats why fish wild waters for big carp..


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone wanna meet up and fish Sunday?


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got a spot (pond/lake) I'm going to Saturday for some largemouth. Last year it produced very well
I am willing to take 1 person. It is an hours drive from Monroe. The person I took last year was not disappointed.

If you are inerested PM me. We can discuss details then. A yak or canoe for you would be beneficial but is not a deal breaker.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Turtle,

When and where?


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't know yet. Still thinking of somewhere to go. Kinda wanna stay close around Batavia cuz I'm low on funds this week. Was thinking about Eastfork or Stonelick. Maybe Indian creek. I was at Stonelick the other day and saw channel cats jumping everywhere.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

TJ, I'm down for Sunday where you thinking of going and what are you targeting

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thinking about targeting catfish somewhere. I also have a Carp spot I wanna try but I don't know if carp will bite in these muddy lakes


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

My buddy was getting into a lot of carp today on worm and bobber in the flooded murky creek right by the river. I was out there last night and know it was still pretty muddy so the carp bite might not be too bad. He wasn't even intending to catch carp and was getting em left and right one after another.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

strongto said:


> My buddy was getting into a lot of carp today on worm and bobber in the flooded murky creek right by the river. I was out there last night and know it was still pretty muddy so the carp bite might not be too bad. He wasn't even intending to catch carp and was getting em left and right one after another.


Awesome! I might try for the carp then. I will prolly go to Stonelick and try fishing Sunday. It's close to my house and the channel cats are super active there. I've seen huge ones jumping around weds. They looked like huge long snakes bursting outta the water


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Heading to Eastfork tomorrow guessing I'll get there around ten or eleven, aiming for crappie but am bringing baits for most anything. Room for one more in the canoe.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow I had to dig this dusty old topic up from somewhere in the basement. Anyway lol

I'm heading to Eastfork spillway tonight to target some channel cats. I'm going to head there after work which will be around 1230 or 1am. My fishing app says tonight is gonna rock. Anyone wanna join me? It will be late but I bet it wil pay off!


----------



## SCBurton1984 (Mar 10, 2014)

Didn't mean to post here but up at lake Laramie for the holiday camping

Sent from my SCH-R970C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thinking about fishing the LMR tomorrow around Batavia. Pm me if anyone wants to join me. I've been wanting to wade the river for bass but I've only had experience wading creeks while trapping. Anyone want a fishing buddy? I'll wade with ya!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thinking about fishing the LMR around Batavia tomorrow. I might wade it it the river is fine. Anyone wanna join me? Pm me if interested. Been looking for some fishing buddies. Hit me up. I'll wade with ya


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

If you want to hang out saturday with me bring or borrow a life jacket.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't have a life jacket and I work Saturday but I will buy one next payday


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok i Guess I need to get my seats done fast now.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Trying to get motivated, heading out to White oak creek in the canoe. Room for second person.


----------

